# Endler's Question



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I just picked up a few pairs of Endler's at an auction and they are registered and have an N number. Can anyone tell me more about this... where can I find more information on my particular strain. Do I have to register these guys or their fry? or how does this work?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to endlersrus.com. It will take you hours to peruse the whole site, but your questions will be answered. The "N" number just means that they are a pure, wild type line of Endler.
Tony

BTW, the Limias I got from you are doing great.


----------

